# San Luis Pass 4-24



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Went with a buddy to fish yesterday.. we came up over the sea wall off 61st and wow - the surf looked magical. 

We drove down to the pass and were on the water by 7am throwing tops. I was using a SS jr and he was throwing something similar. Water color was decent. Not a lot of bait fish activity early but by about 7:45 there was bait everywhere. TONS of bait. I thought that for sure the topwater bite was going to be on any second...

I was using a top - bone w/ red head.. bam.. nice hit. 19".. put it on my stringer and thought here it comes...

But it didn't happen!

We threw some tails.. I even threw a mirrordyne and a spoon.. nada. Tons of bait fish.. good current.. decent water color, but it didn't happen. Guess its still just a bit too early. In 2 weeks under those conditions I think it would have been epic, it least it has been for me historically. 

- tight lines


----------

